# Ammo Price Just Went UP UP UP and Away



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

A friend sent this to me, . . . figured y'all might be interested too.

May God bless,
Dwight

______________________________________

Subject: Doe Plant in MO closing its doors - ?? Important!

THIS SHOULD SCARE YOU ENOUGH TO PASS IT ALONG TO THOSE ON YOU EMAIL LIST.

The Doe Run Lead plant is right here in Missouri and Yes, it is closing due to over regulated EPA rulings. Save your lead!!

All you can do is shake your head.......

All lead for bullets will have to come from overseas! This move will also make the cost 100 LL (100 low lead aviation fuel) UNAFFORDABLE.
Approximately 2 g of lead is added to each gallon of aviation fuel!

There are numerous alarming reasons why the US government and the military have been buying up all the ammo. Here's one of them.

Obama and the EPA just shut down the last lead smelting plant in the US.
They raised the EPA regulations by 10 fold and it would have cost the plant $100 million to comply. You can own all the guns you want, but if you can't
get ammo, you are out of luck.

Remember when obama promised his minions that he was working on gun control behind the scenes?

Welcome to it. Now, all domestic mined lead ore will have to be shipped overseas, refined and then shipped back to the US. Not only will ammo now
be even harder to come by, the demand and the process of supply will cause the price to skyrocket even more.

And ponder this. There is an excellent chance that obama will rig the market to where all ammo has to be purchased from a government entity instituting
de facto ammo registration.

So much for the Second Amendment. There has not been a peep about this in the major news outlets and it is done.

With the US no longer producing lead, all supplies will now have to come from China, Australia or Peru, with the overwhelming emphasis on China.
More redistribution of wealth; more economic and liberty crippling of the US on tap.

Marxists will do or die and are doubling down on the destruction of energy in America, our way of life and the Constitution.

The smelting plant has known since 2010 this was coming. They couldn't stop it and no one else rose up to stop it either. The business had been in
production for 120 years and now goes the way of our auto industry.

The military's obsession with ammo was related to security and supply. They knew this was coming too, so they bought up all they could get before the
plug was pulled. Screw the average American. It's as Chris Muir said, he's not as worried about where the bullets will come from, as much as how the
government will deliver them and I'm right there with him on that one.

So, back door gun control is moving forward and while we are all distracted with shiny stuff, our Second Amendment rights are just about gone. obama is
one Marxist dictator who is savvy at political chess. He has flanked the Second Amendment. Now it's our move.

You can Google this if you don't believe it, or read this article: 
EPA Closure of Last Lead Smelting Plant to Impact Ammunition Production

EPA Closure of Last Lead Smelting Plant to Impact Ammunition Production
The New American covers news on politics economy culture and more based on the U.S. Constitution so that freedom shall not perish.
In forcing the country's last lead smelting plant to close, the Environmental Protection Agency is making a severe impact on the manufacture of ammunition. By Joe Wolverton, II, J.D.

The last-lead-smelting-plant-to-impact-ammunition-production
<http://www.thenewamerican/.com/usnews/constitution/item/16881-EPA-closure-of

Long term what this means: Your investment in ammo may be your best investment. Guns will be plentiful but ammo will be another story. How
does $3.75 a round (that's for one bullet) for a 9mm work for you? Box of 50 would only cost you $187.50


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Wow, that's concerning. Ammo run!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

While I agree that Barry would love to screw over gun owners any way that he can, we will have to see how it plays out. Me thinks that this last plant was likely not producing very much of the led used in bullets that are bought as it closed on December 31, 2013. Ammo has been selling like hotcakes since before Barry came into office. Also, some manufacturers do offer ammo alternatives, bimetals, etc....Still good advice to save any kind of led that you can get.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

80% of the plants lead production was for car batteries. The other 20% was for ammo and building construction materials. 

I believe the plant has been closed for roughly 2.5 years. 

I've recently found some of the best ammo prices I've seen in a few years.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm good. Figured something might happen after the first gun panic back in what, 08-09.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

As long as Libtards roam the earth, stack it high, stack it wide and stack it deep. These people will never go away or stop. After repealing the second amendment they will deny it ever existed.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Regulation on manufacturers and taxation are going to be the new tools of gun control. They know they wont get a semi auto ban or even a magazine ban on the national level but they will be able to pass a tax on guns/ammo like Seattle has and open the manufactures up to civil liability when their product is used to hurt somebody driving their insurance rates through the roof.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> As long as Libtards roam the earth, stack it high, stack it wide and stack it deep. These people will never go away or stop. After repealing the second amendment they will deny it ever existed.


I have a strong feeling that there would be many, many dead folks before the 2nd amendment was ever repealed.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> As long as Libtards roam the earth, stack it high, stack it wide and stack it deep. These people will never go away or stop. After repealing the second amendment they will deny it ever existed.


After repealing the second amendment they will deny any of the amendments existed.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I agree with not to proud and they are a bunch of dick heads.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> A friend sent this to me, . . . figured y'all might be interested too.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight
> ...


I copied and pasted this info over on Fake Book and got this in return from one of my old pals. 
No ?Back Door? Gun Control


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Looking at my ammo stash, if you eliminate the bi-metal steel stuff and only include lead Most of it is foreign anyway. Korean PMC, Israeli IMI, Serbian Sellier and Bellot, Serbian PRVI, turkish ZQI, Russian Golden bear, etc. I have a little Winchester and Lake City. Alot of my shot shells are made here.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Everything looked fine at WalMart and Cabela's today! Cabela's had more 22LR than I have every seen before! Prices are much higher than
pre CT shooting but plenty of 22 for a change! I have a fair amount mainstream cal and will start loading my own here soon! Good to go lock N load!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Doe Run Lead Plant Shut Down to Effect 'Back Door Gun Control' : snopes.com

Guys this is an old one being recirculated. False


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Don't forget the SNOPES is run by a libtard couple in Commiefornia. They ALWAYS use a liberal slant and often stretch or ignore the truth. 
On this one they are right. The plant was shut down a few years ago because it was damn near impossible and expensive to comply with EPA rules. Still, it had an affect. 

That and China made a huge run of buying all the scrap lead, brass and copper they could lay their hands on a few years back. Recon what they're gonna do with all that?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Its a good thing I reload and purchased all the supplies I will ever need years ago. Well I do want a 308 or .06 I have the powder and primers but not the cases, projectiles, dies or rifle :vs_frown:


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Doc Holliday said:


> Its a good thing I reload and purchased all the supplies I will ever need years ago. Well I do want a 308 or .06 I have the powder and primers but not the cases, projectiles, dies or rifle :vs_frown:


And you can't have mine Doc. LOL

I thought the original was Shotgun guy, or was that all Hollywood?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I keep telling you guys. Stop worrying about ammo.. we will get it from the UN guys for free.........


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Doc Holliday said:


> Its a good thing I reload and purchased all the supplies I will ever need years ago. Well I do want a 308 or .06 I have the powder and primers but not the cases, projectiles, dies or rifle :vs_frown:


Go ahead and buy the ammo of the caliber you want. Buy a few thousand rounds,or more. When the cost of smmo goes sky high you'll be able to buy the gun cheap of somebody. If you decide you don't want that caliber, sell the ammo for a profit. Just a theory.

Kinda like SUV's when gas was 4 bucks.

Anyway, I'ma leave this link to some 9mm self defense ammo. 
Remington Golden Saber, 9mm+p, HPJ, 124 Grain, 25 Rounds - 144898, 9mm Ammo at Sportsman's Guide


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Maol9 said:


> And you can't have mine Doc. LOL
> 
> I thought the original was Shotgun guy, or was that all Hollywood?


Oh I have the double barrel 12 gauge coach gun... :tango_face_smile: Its just not fast enough on the reloads


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I just found a 1,000 round box of Winchester M-22 for 50.00 at Walmart. 

Lady in front of me complained, " that's outrageous ". I asked for a pallet of bad deal but they only had a box. Haha !

Keep your eyes open, still deals to be found.


----------

